# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger van vingeren tijdens menstruatie?

## Aardbei

Hallo iedereen,

Ik heb een jongen afgetrokken en daarbij is hij klaargekomen. Vervolgens heeft hij zijn handen afgeveegd aan een handdoek. Ik was op dat moment ongesteld (namelijk 4 dagen) en wilde liever niet dat ik gevingerd werd (wantja ik vind hetzelf vies met al dat bloed), maar hij dringde zich aan. Dus dat was dus de eerste keer dat ik gevingerd werd, want heb zelf nog nooit gevingerd. En nu heb ik best veel pijn aan me vagina. Dit incident was na de handdoek gebeuren gebeurt. 

Mijn vraag is dus dan nu: kan je zwanger worden door vingeren waarbij er sperma op de vingers kan zitten en dat ook nog terwijl je ongesteld bent?

Groetjes,
.

----------

